

Using Tokyo Cabinet from Clojure - jmtulloss
http://justin.harmonize.fm/index.php/2009/03/fifth-static-storage-and-tokyo-cabinet/

======
catch23
I actually use tokyo cabinet from clojure as well. It's interesting that the
author explains his code bits.

~~~
jmtulloss
Do you use the Java API straight up, or did you write a wrapper as well? If
you have a wrapper and the source is open, I'd love to take a look.

~~~
catch23
I had a wrapper as well, unfortunately the source is closed in this case. But
it wasn't a generic wrapper like yours. Basically it had a put operation that
could take a huge sequence of data and persist all of them. The get operation
would also "get" a list of 100 objects at a time. I used tokyo cabinet as a
persistent cache basically. I used java's concurrent queues to store keys for
thread safe atomic "gets".

